# This should be the Push!!!



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

TeamFowlAssassins said:


> Like you said bc anyone that is a die hard duck should be out this weekend!


The die hards aren't waiting for this weekend, they been going all season.


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

Water_Hazard said:


> The die hards aren't waiting for this weekend, they been going all season.


Thats what I was thinking as well, its just gonna be another great morning on the water!


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

adam bomb said:


> The mallards launched an unexpected attack on a cool calm Nov 5th morning. With smoking hot barrels and waning ammo we fought them off. Since then, little to eat, little to drink, virtually no sleep...we've soldiered on. Exhausted and with their forces severely tattered, i cant help but ponder and look forward to the next wave of reinforcements this wind and weather will bestow apon us. May God have mercy on their souls as my Benelli will not. May my calling be timely, my follow through smooth and may my shots rang true.


Whew ! Glad your ok adam. Those sneak attack's can catch you off guard.
Those big greeners can be ruthless. I'll send scouts, batten down the hatch.


----------



## pikenetter (Mar 28, 2009)

i dont know about the mallards but there are freaking divers everywhere now, couldn't find one to save my life three days ago and now the water and sky is full, of course it is my weekend witht the kiddies and my truck is in the body shop til next week :rant: oh well kids and i will be working on strings and putting clips on the diver dekes this weekend and then it is off to see pussnboots at the imax:lol:


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Its been good the last 2 days divers showed up in a big way and so have puddlers. We pounded a 3 min in less than 2 hours. We have been quicker but it took a few to refigure out the diver leads. Wiffed on 2 white wings cupped and locked. I honestly think I over led them.


----------



## ahartz (Dec 28, 2000)

from the middle of LSC, 7pm thursday....yikes.....

Wind Direction (WDIR): SW ( 220 deg true ) 
Wind Speed (WSPD): 38 kts 
Wind Gust (GST): 45 kts 
Atmospheric Pressure (PRES): 29.63 in 
Pressure Tendency (PTDY): +0.03 in ( Rising ) 
Air Temperature (ATMP): 52.2 °F 
Wind Chill (CHILL): 43.5 °F


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

Going out tomorrow and hoping for honkers and greenheads. Can't wait. It's been slow hunting since the opener for me. I'm hoping to get out Saturday too, just have to see if Grandma and Grandpa can watch the munchkins. Good luck everyone.


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

TFA, you should know the mallards don't show up in sw MI till Dec.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TeamFowlAssassins (Nov 7, 2007)

Water_Hazard said:


> The die hards aren't waiting for this weekend, they been going all season.


That is true. I just don't get out much during the week because of my job... So when I can get a tech to cover me I take advantage of it. One nice thing about being the boss sometimes...


----------



## TeamFowlAssassins (Nov 7, 2007)

Huntermax-4 said:


> TFA, you should know the mallards don't show up in sw MI till Dec.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I drove 10 miles as lunch to ck a few spots and dang near seen more ducks then I have all season! This is the push! Every small flooding had ducks, and the main loaf near me had well over 500 Mallards in it. Some of the TFA crew was hunting a corn field tonight, and smacked the Greenies!


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

lewy149 said:


> Its been good the last 2 days divers showed up in a big way and so have puddlers. We pounded a 3 min in less than 2 hours. We have been quicker but it took a few to refigure out the diver leads. Wiffed on 2 white wings cupped and locked. I honestly think I over led them.


I bet some 3.5 #4's would of knocked em down ;-)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

bheary said:


> I bet some 3.5 #4's would of knocked em down ;-)
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Lol the boys shooting 3.5 heavy metal came over to the 2.75 2s in hi v tho. Some high volume shooting today. You can waste a lot of shells chasing cripples. Never quits amazing me how tough divers r. It was just sad wiffying like I did. Especially after some of the other follow up shots I laid out.


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

Its that duck fever!! Sometimes were better off not identify birds. Good Luck tomorrow boys


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

lewy149 said:


> Lol the boys shooting 3.5 heavy metal came over to the 2.75 2s in hi v tho. Some high volume shooting today. You can waste a lot of shells chasing cripples. Never quits amazing me how tough divers r. It was just sad wiffying like I did. Especially after some of the other follow up shots I laid out.


I use Black Cloud for cripps, usually one and done even when laying flat. I would imagine that blind side stuff would be a good cripp load


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Well these lil buggers sure like diving at the precise moments.... I will not shoot federals after my bad case I got. Will stick with hi v have never had a bad shell. Had a couple times today where I Wiffed something fierce, I was in one he'll of a roll before I missed those. We got some fun videos. Gotta get a buddy to you tube em and ill post.


----------



## IN-HEAVY (Feb 10, 2011)

Im hunting Friday-Thursday next week cant wait bring them on its TIME!!!


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

dont think theres a shell out there for crips, still gotta hit the buggers. they do dive at that magic moment. they know whats comming. i always think. howed i go through a box of shells for 6 ducks, then you add em up. 3 water swats on that one 2 for that one, and ill be jiggered next thing ya know theres 25 rounds.lol expensive little duckies they are, but fun.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Mike L said:


> Whew ! Glad your ok adam. Those sneak attack's can catch you off guard.
> Those big greeners can be ruthless. I'll send scouts, batten down the hatch.


Yeah, thank god we made it Mike!!!:lol: After a few so so hunts we were greeted by a ton of birds bombing our spread as we waited for opening shooting on Saturday morning. Was like 28* and dead calm. I told the boys, we got new birds and its gonna be on. Was an epic morning and has been a thrash fest on those beady eyed yellow billed mofos ever since. Thank god for retrievers, case ammo and smooth actions!....Been an absolute blast and i never get tired of seeing big northern birds cupped and locked in my decoys. Been nice sniping those blacks when they show their face as well!!!:evilsmile Doing a PM hunt tomorrow, can not wait!


----------



## QuackCocaine (Nov 14, 2010)

Went out this PM, saw a big push of birds even with a steady 15-20mph south-ish wind.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ggrybas (Mar 11, 2005)

Wish I had a buddy that worked second shift like I do. I would love to be out there tomorrow morning. Damn!

-Greg


----------

